# [After Effects] Rahmen



## FlorianR (5. November 2003)

*[Adobe After Effects]Rahmnen*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei After Effects...
Wenn ich den Trapcode Shine Effekt anwende wird der Schein abgegrenzt... es wird nicht der ganze Bildschirm ausgefüllt... 

kennt ihr das Problem und könnt mir weiterhelfen ?

Gruß
Florian


----------



## goela (5. November 2003)

Ja! Der Schein wird auf die Objektgrösse verwendet.

Probier mal folgendes:
- Erstelle ein Bild  in der Grösse Deiner Komposition (Beispiel 720x576)
- Dann schreibe mittig einen Text in Dein Bild
- Verwende dieses Bild im Zusammenhang mit dem Shine PlugIn

Jetzt müssten die Strahlen über die ganze Komposition gehen - also werden nicht abgeschnitten!


----------



## FlorianR (5. November 2003)

Okay dank dir 
werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren !
//edit :
okay es funtzt zwar allerdings ist es bei einem 3D Effekt ( Perspektive ) dann wieder problematisch, da das Hintergrundbild sich dann ja auch verkleinert und somit auch wieder der Rand entsteht. Gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Lösung wie man das Problem umgehen kann ?


----------



## Vincent (5. November 2003)

Poste doch mal deine Ebenenaufstellung mit kleiner Erläuterung was sich bewegen soll und was nicht. Und auch welches Objektiv scheinen soll...


----------



## FlorianR (5. November 2003)

im prinzip ganz simpel

ich will eigentlich nur das ein kleiner Text auf einem zugeflogen kommt
( das mache ich dann mit dem 3D Effekt ).
Das ganze ist dann mit Shine ein wenig untermalt damit es einfach 
besser aussieht.

Das war es eigentlich auch schon.


----------



## Vincent (5. November 2003)

Dann schlage ich vor, dass du ein Projekt von 720*576 oder was auch immer anlegst und dann eine Ebene mit der größe 2000*1000 oder ähnlich.
Diese neue Ebene wird deine Textebene, auf welche auch Shine angewendet wird. Diese Ebene ist so groß, dass die Strahlen von Shine abebben bevor die Ebene zu Ende ist.
Diese Ebene bewegst du jetzt also ganz normal im 3d-Raum...


----------



## Bypass41 (5. November 2003)

Hi,

erstelle doch die Animation erstmal ohne Shine. Prerender die Komposition und erstelle eine neue Komposition in die Du die neue Animation ziehst. Wenn Du jetzt Shine darüberlegst sollte das Ergebnis Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## FlorianR (5. November 2003)

ok danke euch beiden ich denke nun wird es klappen 

gruß
florian


----------



## Bypass41 (24. November 2003)

Welchen beiden eigentlich?


----------



## Vincent (25. November 2003)

Gölä, dir und mir du ständig nörgelndes unzufriendenes virtuelles Wesen du...


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2003)

Aber das sind doch 3, oder, mmhh (1 Goela, 2 mir, 3 Dir, 4 Du...?) oder 4.


----------



## Vincent (25. November 2003)

Wow, es kann zählen


----------

